# Generator Auto starter problem



## Watchdog (Nov 22, 2015)

HI gang, 

I have a XStream 9000 watts generator and just did my monthly test.

I have started with the crank and everything went well. After few minutes, I shut it off.

The issue is the following:

- The Automatic starter was going on and running by itself. The choke and gas line was off.

- I pressed the OFF button down but it was still going on.

- I open the gas line and choke to starter... generator started....

- Closed the choke and gas line, found a white connector from the switch to the started, unplug and the starter shut off...

So, I thing the switch is defect!! The Gen is only 1 month old..lol

Any other idea?? If anybody have the spec parts list, I would be happy.

Thanks and happy holidays

Watchdog


----------

